# World's quickest electric motorcycle goes down to Georgia



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Shawn Lawless brought his "Rocket" down to a Georgia dragstrip in an attempt to best land speed record. Beat Killacycle's best time (again). Lots of photos.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

300V and 3000Amps==> 900kW of power...not bad


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

a custom 4000A controller....damn...


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> a custom 4000A controller....damn...


From the pictures it looks like two 2K Zillas mounted on a liquid-cooled chill plate through a single Hairball. 

Very very sweet.


----------

